# Shroom Poem



## marty01957 (May 29, 2016)

A song my friend wrote


----------



## marty01957 (May 29, 2016)

A song my friend Elmer Dunaway wrote: ( set to the tune of 'Elvis' Love me tender)

Love the timber walk it through

mushrooms you will find. 

Sponges, Elephant Ears, Peckerheads too

and many other kinds.


Love the timber, love them Shrooms

Eat em till I pain

Bossman won't you let me go home

to hunt mushrooms in the rain.


I wanted to go to Shawneetown

and hunt em early on

but I couldn't get a day off work

'n now they're surely gone.


Love the timber, love them shrooms 

eat em till I pain

Bossman, finally said go home

ta hunt mushrooms in the rain.


I think I'll sneak in Smiley's patch

they're they do abound

if he catches me in there

I won't be long around.


Love the timber love them shrooms

eat em till I pain

Heaven for me is an eternity

of hunting mushrooms in the rain!


Heaven for me is an eternity

of hunting mushrooms in the rain!!!!


----------



## marty01957 (May 29, 2016)

By the way I'm Smiley ;-)


----------

